# Possible ich on angelfish?



## Ddrahos02 (Nov 18, 2010)

I just bought a bicolor angel for my 75g and I think it might have ich. I bought the angel about 4 days ago and the first 2 days it appeared fine, but on the 3rd I noticed some spots that I wasn't to sure about but now seems he is quickly being covered in what I assume is ich. I just have to ask how to take care of this with as little stress to the angel as possible and a method that will not harm the live rock or the few hermit crabs I have in the tank now. I can set up a 8g, 10g, or 15g tank for a hospital tank but would like to avoid doing this due to space I can keep the tank away from the cat. Also I feel a little dumb asking but can any of the treatments I have been reading about harm the fish if it is not ich but something else?
One more off topic question, the dealer I bought the angel from told me I could feed it green marine algea strips. I looked up some info myself but couldn't really find anything that said that it is fine to feed it that, most sites talked about other foods but none had anything info the same.


----------



## Fish042099 (Jan 28, 2012)

Do you have a uv sterilizer?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Fish042099 said:


> Do you have a uv sterilizer?


UV only work on free floating parasites, they will not kill ICH that has attached itself to a fish.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Ddrahos02 said:


> I just bought a bicolor angel for my 75g and I think it might have ich. I bought the angel about 4 days ago and the first 2 days it appeared fine, but on the 3rd I noticed some spots that I wasn't to sure about but now seems he is quickly being covered in what I assume is ich. I just have to ask how to take care of this with as little stress to the angel as possible and a method that will not harm the live rock or the few hermit crabs I have in the tank now. I can set up a 8g, 10g, or 15g tank for a hospital tank but would like to avoid doing this due to space I can keep the tank away from the cat. Also I feel a little dumb asking but can any of the treatments I have been reading about harm the fish if it is not ich but something else?
> One more off topic question, the dealer I bought the angel from told me I could feed it green marine algea strips. I looked up some info myself but couldn't really find anything that said that it is fine to feed it that, most sites talked about other foods but none had anything info the same.


Marine Ich/Cryptocaryon irritans - A Discussion of this Parasite and the Treatment Options Available, Part I by Steven Pro - Reefkeeping.com
If you use medication and the fish does not have ICH it will not harm them at all. There is quite a variety of things to feed them, if theh LFS was feeding him marine strips, then he'll at least eat that for you.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Reefing Madness said:


> UV only work on free floating parasites, they will not kill ICH that has attached itself to a fish.


I didn't think anything would kill ICH that is attached to the fish.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

snail said:


> I didn't think anything would kill ICH that is attached to the fish.


Hyposalinity pops them. But here is a very good read, enjoy.

Marine Ich/Cryptocaryon irritans - A Discussion of this Parasite and the Treatment Options Available, Part I by Steven Pro - Reefkeeping.com

Hyposalinity Treatments - Treating Parasitic Diseases with Hyposalinity


----------

